# الاجهادات التى تؤثر على ذراع التوصيل فى محركات الاحتراق الداخلي



## عاطف مخلوف (1 مارس 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]الاجهادات التى تؤثر على ذراع التوصيل :[/FONT]*
*1-**[FONT=&quot]تتعرض أجزاء ذراع التوصيل الي اجهادات متعاكسة ومتغيرة ، والتى تتغير قيمتها تغيرات كبيرة .[/FONT]*
*2-**[FONT=&quot] وتزداد سعة دورات الاجهاد عند السرعات العالية بصفة خاصة وعند الشحن الفائق عندما يرتفع ضغط الاحتراق الى 125 كجم/سم2 .[/FONT]*
*3-**[FONT=&quot]الاجهادت المؤثرة علي الطرف الصغير من ذراع التوصيل (المتصل ببنز المكبس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]**Connecting Rod Small End"**"**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أ‌-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يتعرض لشد بقوى القصور الذاتي لمجموعة المكبس أثناء شوط السحب والعادم ، حيث تصل الى أقصاها عندما يكون المكبس عند (ن . م . ع)[/FONT]** "T.D.C "**[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ب - ويتعرض لجهد انضغاط مقداره = قوة انضغاط الغازات– قوة القصور الذاتي [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ت – وبالاضافة الى الاجهادات الحادثة نتيجة قوى الضغط والشد فإن الطرف الصغير يتعرض الى اجهاد سابق ناتج عن التداخل بين الجلبة ( Bush ) عند التركيب ، والتداخل اللاحق الناتج عن اختلاف معامل التمدد بين الجلبة ومعدن الطرف عندما ترتفع درجة حرارة ذراع التوصيل من (100-120ºم) أثناء التشغيل ، ومجموع الاجهادات بسبب التداخل تسبب ضغطا علي سطح التلامس بين الجلبة ومعدن الطرف الصغير (قد تصل الى 10 -15 كجم/مم2) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]4 – الاجهادات المؤثرة علي ساق ذراع التوصيل ([/FONT]**Connecting Rod Shank)**[FONT=&quot]): [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- تعمل ساق ذراع التوصيل تحت احمال متغيرة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أ – تؤثر عليها قوى القصور الذاتي باجهاد شد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ب – تؤثر عليها غازات الاحتراق باجهاد ضغط يساوي الفرق بين قوة ضغط الغازات وقوة القصور الذاتي [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ج – بالاضافة لما سبق يحدث الانحناء نتيجة للتوزيع غير المتساوي للضغوط علي قوس النصف السفلي من الطرف الصغير وعلي امتداد طوله في جانب بنز المكبس عند انحناء هذا البنز .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وكلما ابتعدنا عن الطرف الصغير قل عدم التساوى في توزيع القوى حتي نصل الى القطاع الاوسط لساق ذراع التوصيل حيث تتعادل القوى .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– النهاية الكبري لذراع التوصيل المتصله بعمود المرفق[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**Connecting Rod Cap)*
*[FONT=&quot]أ- تتأثر بقوى القصور الذاتي للأجزاء المتحركة وذلك في بداية شوط السحب وعند (ن .م.ع) [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ب – ضغط السبيكة ([/FONT]**shell**[FONT=&quot]) حيث يتم تركيبها بالتداخل ([/FONT]**interference**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ت – عند السرعات العالية تحدث قوى القصور الذاتي بيضاوي كما انها قد تشتت طبقة الزيت في الكرسي ([/FONT]**Bearing **[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6– مسامير ذراع التوصيل ([/FONT]**Connecting Rod Bolts**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تنهار المسامير للاسباب التالية : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أ –ربط المسامير بأقل من العزم الصحيح مما تتسبب في فتح الوصلة فتتعرض لما يشبه معالجة حرارية ([/FONT]** ( Cold hardening**[FONT=&quot]مما يؤدى الى اجهادات غير منتظمة ويصبح معدن المسمار هش وسهل الكسر عند تعرضه لقوى صدمية .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ب – الربط الزائد للمسامير يؤدى الى وصول المعدن الى النقطة التى يفقد فيها قدرته علي الرجوع الى مقاسه الاصلي ( [/FONT]** (Yielding **[FONT=&quot]فيحدث فتح للوصلة أيضا [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ت – يحدث انهيار المسامير ايضا نتيجة زيادة اجهاد الانحناء عندما يكون الطرف الكبير أقل صلادة واسطح رؤس المسامير والصواميل [/FONT]**(nuts**[FONT=&quot] )غير متوازية .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ث – كذلك فإن المسامير تكون محملة بقوى القصور الذاتي عندما يكون المكبس فى (ن.م.ع) .[/FONT]*


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا .

الموضوع رائع ومميز وارجوا المزيد .

تقبل فائق الاحترام والتقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 مارس 2009)

شرفني مرورك ، وأسعدني تعليقك مشرفنا المتميز ، وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

مجهود فوق من رائععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

وبخصو ص هذا الموضوع الشيق ومشاركتك التى هى اكثر من فعالة ومتألقة ومتجددة والتى بعثت فينا روح المشاركة البناءة فعلا والله 
اشارك بهذا الموضوع
بعض سبايك البيل تكون مختلفة فى اللون وهذا يعنى ان 
اللون الاسمر يتم تركيبة فى


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

السبيكة التى لونها اسمر تكون مقساة لتحمل اجهاد عالى اما التى لونها ابيض لتحمل اجهاد اقل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

وبالتالى اصبح big end lower half يتعرض لاجهاد اعلى نتيجة اجهاد بداية التشغيل الذى يؤثر على على هذا الجزء بشكل اكبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

فتركب علية السبيكة التى لونها اسمر


----------



## commander 15 (1 مارس 2009)

A-mak متميز بمواضيعك واسلوبك 
سؤال خارج الموضوع 
اريد ان اعرف من اين اقتبست نكك a-mak وماذا يعني:81:


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 مارس 2009)

الاخ المهندس محمود جمال شكرا جزيلا على اثراءك الموضوع بصورك الرائعه فقد اضفت له جانبا مهما واتمني أن تضيف دائما هذه الصور الرائعة والمشاركات المفيده .وبالمناسبة الرابط الذى كتبته لا يعمل.

الاخ الفاضل commander 15 اشكرك على تقييمك الايجابي وأثمنه ، بل واتابع تعليقاتك ، واراها ثرية وتدل على خبرة لا يستهان بها مع (بعض المكر) الذى لا يضر:34: ، أما عن اختيارى للاسم فالحرف الاول هو اول حرف من اسمي و(mak) هو اول ثلاثة أحرف من لقب العائلة ، اذا كان هذا هو ما تسأل عنه .وأهلا بك دائما .


----------



## commander 15 (2 مارس 2009)

الاخ الفاضل commander 15 اشكرك على تقييمك الايجابي وأثمنه ، بل واتابع تعليقاتك ، واراها ثرية وتدل على خبرة لا يستهان بها مع (بعض المكر) الذى لا يضر:34: ، أما عن اختيارى للاسم فالحرف الاول هو اول حرف من اسمي و(mak) هو اول ثلاثة أحرف من لقب العائلة ، اذا كان هذا هو ما تسأل عنه .وأهلا بك دائما .

اشكرك على الرد الجميل :71: يا ثعلب


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

*شكرا*

معلومات قيمةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا للجميع وانا سعيد بهذا التفاعل البناء


----------

